

Show HN: Free 12 Week Marketing Course by Noah Kagan - shahocean
http://growthhackers.com/questions/show-gh-free-12-week-marketing-course-by-noah-kagan/

======
massappeal
here's the real link
[http://www.summerofmarketing.com/](http://www.summerofmarketing.com/)

